# Metal Guitar Tone with Free VST's - Tutorial



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I wouldn't say I'm a big fan of metal guitar but I was watching this video on YouTube last night and this person seems to be quite knowledgeable about recording metal oriented guitar tones and the fact that he does this using free VSTs and free impulse responses is even more impressive.






He mentions his Google drive website where you can download the VSTs and responses in the video. I've added the link here: PSS VST - Google Drive Along with the VSTs there are over 200 megs of free impulse responses on his site which can be used for any kind of music. There are even some reverb impulses and don't worry if you don't know how to use impulses because he shows you how to do it in the video. Enjoy.


----------



## puzzlevortex (Mar 29, 2017)

will check that out. i love using virtual synths and i need some new ones. I just use xpand2 right now, which is free with pro tools


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ehhhh.

This is just how to make the djent guitar tone (started by meshuggah, marketed by periphery).

IMO that is not a good metal tone, and the less people gunning for it the happier I'll be. I'm curious to see what the next trend in metal will be - this one's been around since 2009 or so.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2017)

I can live without this insider knowledge of heavy metal guitar sounds.

There may be good info on how to use amps sims and ir's. Thanks OP.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Budda said:


> Ehhhh.
> 
> This is just how to make the djent guitar tone (started by meshuggah, marketed by periphery).
> 
> IMO that is not a good metal tone, and the less people gunning for it the happier I'll be. I'm curious to see what the next trend in metal will be - this one's been around since 2009 or so.


Well, to be honest with you I wasn't particularly impressed with the tone either but he did seem pretty knowledgeable about recording and EQ, plus the free VSTs and impulse responses were a nice touch.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Not having watched the video - does the knowledge translate to getting a tone that isn't this one?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Budda said:


> Not having watched the video - does the knowledge translate to getting a tone that isn't this one?


I'd say so. He seems to know a lot about EQ and recording. Check out the video when you have some free time.


----------

